# Candy Canes Toxic for Goats?



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Can goats eat candy canes? I gave my doe a lick of my blueberry candy cane. Can I give her more?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a little should be ok..mine like the chewy peppermint candies...but I only give one...


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! So could I give my other doe a few licks too and she'd be fine?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Candy isn't good for them as a regular part of their diet, but it's fine as an occasional treat. I had a friend who used cherry licorice to train her kids to follow her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with groovyoldlady..a small treat now and again wont hurt...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My goats love candy canes. One is a root beer fanatic. If I have any in my pockets they are worse than dogs smelling meat! One thing about candy canes or any peppermint, it can make a doe give less milk. New mothers (human) that don't want to nurse are advised to take peppermint. But, for you, the occasional piece of candy cane is a fun treat!

That is a really cute picture of you (?) and your goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For a little occasional treat it is fine.


----------

